# Plow for Isuzu Trooper



## kdwashman

​




What plow are you guys putting on Isuzu Troopers. I have a 94 trooper v6 4x4. I want to plow a small 3/4 acre lot and a few driveways. Any recommendations as to what i should get?. This is for my personal business and private drives. I currently use a walk behind snowblower for the drives and a professional for the plowing of the lot. This trooper is not my daily driver, i have an 06 chevy 1500HD crew cab that i don't want to put a plow on.
I am new to the forum. The info on here is great.


----------



## MLG

You can adapt just about anything given the right amount of welding. A lot of guys on the Jeep side of this forum like the Snowway plows because of the pump location and ease of operation. They work well on Jeeps and Jeep Cherokees, which is about the same weight-class, so I would think they would be a good fit for Troopers as well. 6.5 or 7' would be a good width. Good luck,

MLG


----------



## felipealonso

Is the V6 engine of the trooper is strong enough to plow snow? Kinda wondering if the engine is a bit undersized, the chevy for sure have the grunt and torque but for a Japanese vehicle to be used hope it works well.


----------



## nhgranite

low range it will plow fine. i've seen 4 banger toyota's and jeeps plow snow. on a easy paved lot you might be able to stay in 4hi. i plowed my uphill gravel drive in 4 high and thats a manual tranny. had eight foot plus banks by spring.


----------

